# IBS-D and Hair Loss



## Anonymous1010 (Jul 16, 2019)

I've had IBS-D for about a decade. As soon as my symptoms started, I simultaneously started experiencing hair loss or excessive hair shedding. I'm a relatively young female with no other disorders, and I've been tested for everything else. My GI doctor said this must just be a side effect for my body of having IBS-D. I went to a dermatologist as well, and she said it must be some sort of long-term telogen effluvium as a response to the IBS-D.

When I've gone through times of lower symptoms, the hair shedding decreases. I'm wondering if others have experienced this same weird hair loss side effect of having IBS-D? I've found it has a really powerful negative impact on my self-esteem. I'm lucky I started with really thick hair, so most people probably wouldn't notice my hair loss, but I can really tell, and it really makes me feel terrible. I've never felt the same about myself since the hair loss started.

While I know that stabilizing my IBS-D would be the real way to stop this hair loss, it's been a decade, so I've given up on hopes of ever getting it "cured" or totally under control. So, I'm wondering if others have experienced this sort of symptom? And if so, if hair loss products have helped? I've long thought about maybe trying some sort of hair loss product, like Rogaine for women, but I'm not sure it would do anything if the root cause is my iBS-D?


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Did you have your vitamin levels checked?

IBS-D often causes such problems and they can be related to hair loss. Your dermatologist or GI, could suggest some blood tests about it.

Hair loss is also connected with IBS-D, with regard to high stress levels. Perhaps some stress controlling exercise or activity could improve both.

Good luck !


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi Anonymous1010
I've had similar problems with my hair and I agree with Athan. First you must check your vitamin levels thoroughly. I got diagnosed with Ibs-D 4 years ago and I've lost more than half of my hair. Just like you I started with very thick curly "mane" and ended up with almost bald spots on my head. I had to have a buzz-cut just to deal with the aftermath. It was falling out so severely doctors thought it was thyroid related-check that too if you can!
Anyway after a vitamin check it turned out I lack vitamin B9 and I have been taking it for months now. My hair is not falling out anymore and it has regrown..soo good luck and hope this helps you!


----------



## Anonymous1010 (Jul 16, 2019)

Thank you for the replies! I have had my vitamin levels checked and I do exercise and meditate regularly. I truly try everything to control this crazy disorder. No vitamin deficiencies were found in my blood tests, so I guess it's not that for me, but I'm glad others have had good results from such tests.

Has anyone else successfully regrown hair after losing it due to IBS-D? I'd be interested to hear about any other potential solutions.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi @ Anonymous1010 ,

I know everybody s symptoms/ side effects can be different but just thought Id share my perspective . I have had IBS-D for 7 years now. I did not experience hair loss as a side effect but i did experience a lot of weight loss when my IBS got really severe(quite an obvious connection with IBS-D due to frequent bowel movements /diarrhea).

Are you taking any medication maybe for the IBS or any other ailment that could be causing your hair loss ? You may want to check whether that is causing your hair loss..

Good luck to you !


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

I have IBS- D but I don't experience hair loss, must be another ailment.


----------



## Anonymous1010 (Jul 16, 2019)

Thank you for the additional ideas, but I have no other ailments. Nor am I taking any medications.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I have lost more hair over the past 3 years. Since March 2020 I have had IBS D. I wondered if it was just because I'm getting older, and that can be quite common at my age (68)
It's been gradual and hardly noticeable at first. I don't have any bald patches, but my hair is definitely thinner and has less body than a few years ago.
For 20 months I haven't been able to eat the same foods as I always did before. Things like beets, cauliflower, tomatoes, onions, even carrots. Any peels or skins. Most fruits. Sometimes nuts. I have to go very carefully with lentils and chickpeas, and can only have the smallest amounts. So my diet is much more restricted than I've been used to all my life.
I take a multivitamin & mineral A-Z daily and a B complex daily. 3 times a week I take a liposomal vitamin C dose. I have no symptoms of any kind of malabsorption or deficiency, but I am sure it has to do with my dietary restrictions.
I love all foods! Wish I could eat them all. But it's not worth the bad flares I can get if I throw caution to the wind.


----------



## SollerOnedive (10 mo ago)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

IBS-D since birth and unfortunately not. I get so sick of having to cut my hair. I'm even on medication with hair loss as a side effect and there's still bloody loads of it.


----------



## similarbmk (6 mo ago)

What are the most common hair loss causes?


----------



## forsterorone (5 mo ago)

I have hair loss due to a poor diet and unhealthy lifestyle. Now I'm on the road to recovery. To restore my hair, I follow a few rules. First, I consulted a nutritionist with whom I made a complete diet for a healthy body. Secondly, I gradually give up all bad habits. Thirdly, I have established a sleep regime because during sleep, the body recovers. I also visit certain procedures in the salon. In the same salon, I do laser hair removal. I was surprised when I found out that our town has such services. The master studied at the school of advanced aesthetics. She said that you could find out more about these courses at nwcollege.edu.


----------



## ReedIngram (9 d ago)

I'm not sure if I have experienced the same issue as you, but I believe that if you feel that a hair loss treatment could help, there is no harm in trying it out.


----------



## ReedIngram (9 d ago)

sry dublicate


----------



## ParkerFlynn (9 d ago)

It's understandable that you would be feeling really frustrated and helpless about this, as you've been dealing with it for a decade! I have not personally experienced this symptom from having IBS-D, but I can certainly relate to how it makes you feel. I recently read an article on https://www.hairtransplantinstitute.ca/ that discusses how telogen effluvium, which is what your dermatologist mentioned, can be a result of stress and/or chronic illness such as IBS-D. This article also mentions that hair loss products such as Rogaine for women can be effective in treating telogen effluvium. It might be worth considering trying a hair loss product to see if it helps to slow down hair loss or hair shedding. I hope that you are able to find some relief from this side effect of your IBS-D. Best of luck and please let us know how you're doing!


----------

